# table saw with no mitre slot



## kate (22 Nov 2010)

Hello, just wondering if anyone here has come across a table saw that has no mitre slots & could give any advice on how to use such saw for cross cutting.

I've had a look on the internet & all the cross cutting sleds out there seem to use the mitre slot. 

The table saw we have is an old Elektra Beckum (I can post model info / photos later if needed). 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. There must be a way!  

Cheers


----------



## big soft moose (22 Nov 2010)

It ought to be fairly easy to make a jig that runs against the fence (assuming you have a full length fence, or for that matter against the edge of the table if thats straight and parellel to the blade.

Alternately you could put a false top on the table (held on with either carpet tape or magnets depening on if you have a CI table) and use T track to create a mitre slot.

photos would help

welcome to the forum btw


----------



## Dibs-h (22 Nov 2010)

I suspect your saw is what they refer to as a contractor's saw. Smooth (well sort of) steel table top.

Sort of 







These usually have some sort of bar on the left hand side of the table to allow you to get the same functionality.

Cross cut sled - you are going to have to be rather inventive given the absence of the mitre slot. Perhaps use a metal strip in the table top - inverse of the mitre slot and have a matching slot in the sled. Either screw - bolt it down to the table or try some of those rare earth magnets - if they are strong enough. I'd go with the bolt (or countersunk machine screws and nuts under the table). You could always epoxy the nuts to the underside of the table - save reaching under everytime.

HIH

Dibs


----------



## Shrubby (26 Nov 2010)

I'm with Dibs 
- it might be worth looking at parts diagrams at Powertoolspares.com( J Carr & son) they list most of the Elektra - Metabo stuff 

Matt


----------



## lanemaux (27 Nov 2010)

Hi Kate. If you are looking for a way to simply cross cut at 90 degrees, a piece of hardboard (masonite) and some scrap pieces of MDF can be made into a panel cutting jig. Secure the masonite to your saws table with clamps so that it extends over the edge on the left side. Take a piece of the MDF and glue and screw it on the underside of the overhang and butted to the tables edge. You now have the jig providing it's own fencing against the table. Next take another piece of MDF and secure it to the top of the masonite nearest to the operators position and at 90 degrees to the blade. This is your stop to hold material as you push it through. Now just keep the jig tight to the table as you push it through the saw to cut off any excess and your jig is complete. Just line up your cut mark to the end of the jig and start cutting. Hope that was clear , sometimes my explanations seem to cause more confusion than clarity and I'm afraid I have no camera to help clarify.


----------



## davcefai (18 Dec 2010)

Before buying my Ferm Table Saw I had a Skil 7 1/2" circular saw mounted on a Wolfcraft machine table.

This has no mitre slot but you could buy a bolt-on side rail which carried a mitre fence. They don't seem to make this any more so I can't post a link but it could spark an idea.

What worked really well for me, though, was a cross-cut sled which registered to both sides of the table. Make the rails linger than the sled so that, regardless of the sled position, you have rails in contact with the entire side of the table. You may be surprised at how well this will work. (BTY wax is your friend here.)


----------

